# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Protokolle Frankfurt bei Brandes/Schomerus

## smans

Hallo,

da es ja zur zeit schwer ist, in frankfurt an protokolle heranzukommen, versuche ich es auf diesem weg.

bitte, wer kennt jemanden oder hatte selbst bei den beiden pruefern gehabt?

oder noch besser

hat noch protokolle von Anatomie/Schomerus und Physiologie/Brandes?

Studienort Frankfurt

bitte dringend melden unter dsmans@hotmail.com

----------

